# A plea to Piratecat



## BonesMcCoy (Oct 31, 2002)

Piratecat, you closed two threads recently that were both very interesting and enjoyable reading:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28997 straight talk

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28607 two cities

Why'd you do this?

We're all big boys here and shouldn't be afraid of a little controversy. Just because it was a little hot in those threads doesn't make them flame wars. In the one, rpace was kicking Nightfall's butt big-time about not understanding a word he was saying - it was hilarious and made for good reading. I wish I could have seen it continue. And in the other thread, Gene Weigel was making some excellent points about the attitude of the industry today. Naturally nobody agreed with him and arguments ensued but that's good reading too - Gene vs. Everybody, don't you like to read that?

If you close every thread that's controversial, you'll make ENWorld feel opposed to differing points of view and it will become very bland. Please could you unlock these threads and let the conversation continue?


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 31, 2002)

trying to overturn mod decisions is probably futile, but you have better chances approaching this in meta, the appropriate board


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 31, 2002)

> trying to overturn mod decisions is probably futile, but you have better chances approaching this in meta, the appropriate board




Not only that but cases such as this are supposed to be resolved via E-mail, IIRC.


----------



## Magic Rub (Oct 31, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> * Not only that but cases such as this are supposed to be resolved via E-mail, IIRC. *




It's the nice way to do it


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 31, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not only that but cases such as this are supposed to be resolved via E-mail, IIRC. *




 sir osis is quite right here, i retract my earlier statement


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 31, 2002)

They may have been "interesting and enjoyable" to you but it wasn't to any of us moderators or administrators.  So, no, they won't be re-opened.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 31, 2002)

There's a fine line between an interesting debate in which the majority disagrees with one guy, and needless harping of somebody who should probably just leave well enough alone.  At that point, it's not debate anymore, it's just emotional wrangling.

enworld is a great place to hang out, because the atmosphere is quite friendly, the posters are generally quite mature, and the discussion is usually stimulating and interesting.  I'm willing to have moderation that's a little more proactive than I'd be personally if what I get out of it is this community.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 31, 2002)

bones_mccoy said:
			
		

> *Piratecat, you closed two threads recently that were both very interesting and enjoyable reading:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28997 straight talk
> 
> ...




What you lack is the perspective that would come after watching the past couple of years of Gene's posts. Hell, I _like_ Gene, and prefer for him to be around, even if I generally disagree with him on a few matters, but I've seen posts and threads by him continue on in a similar vein and do nothing but create a lot of hard feelings. Vigorous discourse is one thing, and Gene often provides it, but often the discourse turns into a flame war that leaves resentment in its wake. 

I've said this to Gene before, so I don't feel like I'm talking behind his back (besides, I'm sure he'll show up soon anyway  ).


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 31, 2002)

bones_mccoy said:
			
		

> *Piratecat, you closed two threads recently that were both very interesting and enjoyable reading:
> 
> <snip, snip, snip>
> 
> If you close every thread that's controversial, you'll make ENWorld feel opposed to differing points of view and it will become very bland. Please could you unlock these threads and let the conversation continue? *




Seems to me, the fact that Gene and a few others haven't been banned outright testifies to ENworld's willingness to allow controversial conversations. There's a difference, though,  between honest disagreement between people who are here to talk about how they spend their free time, and uncorking gasoline and spraying it around just to bring attention to themselves. Such behavior is more appropriate to somplace like the Fighting Words forum over on the Squirrel boards
nutkinland.d20boards.net .

ENworld's boards have an ignore list function. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 31, 2002)

bones_mccoy said:
			
		

> * Just because it was a little hot in those threads doesn't make them flame wars. In the one, rpace was kicking Nightfall's butt big-time about not understanding a word he was saying - it was hilarious and made for good reading. *




I think what was funny, from my vantage point wasn't that I didn't understand him. It was the other way around. He was saying "Dude they are being immoral using that title" I was saying "How is it immoral when nearly EVER FRPG has SOME reference to a City of Efreeti in a place of Fire?" He just wasn't getting it.

As for Gene...well I don't know the guy, but I prefer to think of the good in people...Most of the time.


----------



## hong (Nov 1, 2002)

Geneweigel's posting style reminds me of someone else.

Edena of Neith.

Have you noticed?

Both of them use too few sentences.

Per paragraph.

Not that this stops them from posting lots of sentences.

And lots of paragraphs.

Lots and lots.

Of paragraphs.

Best free verse EVER, is all I can say!


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 1, 2002)

You know it's almost scary Hong how much sense you make... Perhaps Edeith IS Gene's schizod self, except it's more FR based.


----------



## BonesMcCoy (Nov 1, 2002)

Ah well, you can't blame a guy for trying. And thanks for the heads-up about the email thing. I'm also glad to see that Nightfall was enjoying the thread too. Thanks for the amusement Nightfall, you made me laugh quite a few times.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Nov 1, 2002)

Yes their posting styles are very similar.

However, they are not quite alike.
However, Edena tends to repeat himself to emphasize a point.
However, you can usually understand what Edena is trying to say. 

Even if it takes him a long time to say it.




I honestly can't understand half of what Gene's trying to say.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 1, 2002)

bones_mccoy said:
			
		

> *Ah well, you can't blame a guy for trying. And thanks for the heads-up about the email thing. I'm also glad to see that Nightfall was enjoying the thread too. Thanks for the amusement Nightfall, you made me laugh quite a few times.   *




No problem. I personally didn't feel that emotionally tied to the thread, other than to say my peace about so called "morality/ethical issues." 

Btw Meepo, it's normal for two seperate personalities to be slightly different from each other.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 1, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Btw Meepo, it's normal for two seperate personalities to be slightly different from each other.  *




That's true, look at the Hivemind. A bunch of separate personalities all living at Piratecat's deranged mind, and completly different...


Horacio "A Sad Jester Trying To Do His Job" Gonzalez


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 1, 2002)

bones_mccoy said:
			
		

> *Ah well, you can't blame a guy for trying. *




Nope. But please do it by email next time.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 1, 2002)

First, if Edena and Gene were the same person, I think you'd end up with the best show since "Me, Myself and Irene" as far as personal self-destruction, goes.

Second, just a bit of editing help, should anyone need it--efreeti is singular, like djinni.  The plural is efreet (as djinn).


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 1, 2002)

Right well, I get those a tad confused but thanks Dink.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 1, 2002)

I love irregular plurals.


----------

